# Nektar LX49+ Sending Incorrect MIDI CC (?) When Using VSL Synchron Player



## danevaz (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey All,

This is a tough one. Same issue on Studio One (SO) 4.6.1, and 4.6.2. WIN 10, 1809, VSL Synchron Player (latest version), Nektar IMPACT LX49+ MIDI controller (latest software version).

When I move the Nektar's mod wheel, in the upper left hand corner of Studio One (SO), it shows "Ctrl 1-2" instead of the associated Synchron Player control (e.g. "Dim.Ctrl/A" specific to the Synchron player's CC1 settings). But regardless of the specific Synchron player setting, SO should be seeing the Nektar controller's transmitted CC as "Ctrl 1-1" (it's the mod wheel - CC1 - yes?). It seems SO is picking up the Nektar's CC1 as CC2.

If I move a fader on my Nektar controller that's mapped to CC11 (Expression), SO displays "Ctrl 1-12" in the upper left hand corner (and I've triple checked - the fader really is sending out CC11 because it's moving the corresponding software control (CC11 - Expression) inside the Synchron player). So this time it seems SO is picking up the Nektar controller's CC11 as CC12. But what's weird is, if I move the actual "CC11 Expression" software control *from within the Synchron player* with my mouse, SO correctly displays "Expression" in the upper left hand corner.

It's messing up my writing of track automation, because when I'm sending CC11 with my Nektar controller's fader, SO thinks I'm sending CC12. There is a workaround; I just have to use and automate Ctrl 1-12 in SO in order order to control Expression (CC11) in the Synchron player - but it's confusing, and of course if I change the virtual instrument on the track, the work around will no longer apply.

I have Spitfire BBCSO Discover, and also use KONTAKT 6.2.x. When using those virtual instruments with the exact same Nektar controller settings, Mod Wheel movements are correctly displayed as CC1, and my CC11 fader is correctly displayed as "Expression" in SO's upper left hand corner display.

Tried all three virtual instruments in Pro Tools 2019.12, and everything works as expected - no mismatch in what the Nektar midi controller is sending and what Pro Tools is receiving, or how the Synchron player is responding.

If anyone has seen this before or has any insight into the matter, your help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Danny V.


----------

